
E. M. Forster, The Art of Fiction No. 1 (1953) - animalcule
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/5219/e-m-forster-the-art-of-fiction-no-1-e-m-forster
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/0gxq8](http://archive.is/0gxq8)

